
“NSFW” doesn’t begin to describe Bluetooth security in sex toys - jsjohnst
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/10/screwdriving-many-bluetooth-sex-toys-leave-users-vulnerable/
======
SomeStupidPoint
Every once in a while, I pick up my neighbors' sex toys while I'm scanning BT
frequencies.

It made me feel kind of gross when I realized that I could (probably) play
with the toy remotely and they'd never realize that _I_ was the one who
intruded on their time (if they even realized it was more than a bug). I never
actually did (see point about gross), but I've been debating buying one myself
just to fiddle around with it.

Good to know we've progressed to an age where digital sexual assault is
possible.

~~~
Raphmedia
This gives me a product idea.

Massively Multiplayer Online Interconnected Sex Toys (MMOIST).

You connect, find a peer and have some online fun together. Could even open it
to local bluetooth networks by simply... well, not updating the security at
all !

~~~
TeMPOraL
> _Could even open it to local bluetooth networks by simply... well, not
> updating the security at all !_

You're literally talking about digital STDs here.

(Sometimes I feel the future is coming _too soon_...)

------
yknx4
An external will have control of your toy. It's not a bug, it's a feature.

------
olleromam91
Golden promoted comment from article.

 _" I'm pretty sure letting the public control your sex toy is an entire
category of fetish I don't know the name of.

This isn't a bug. This is a feature."_

------
make3
just out of SciFi esque curiosity, would that be e-rape? if you can prove it
some how

~~~
parent5446
Reading the NY penal code (not sure for other states), I'm not sure. It
wouldn't be rape or a criminal sexual act since there's no intercourse. And
for sexual abuse it states the offender must "touch" the victim or "insert" a
foreign object. In this case the criminal isn't actually touching the victim,
and the victim inserted the object themselves... I imagine this isn't
something lawmakers thought of at the time. Hopefully this remains theoretical
for the time being.

------
woliveirajr
Do the correct marketing and some of these flaws can become features for some
specific public who want... hum... different experiences.

~~~
mjevans
I think having a 'door' that is locked by default, and able to be left open
and 'unlocked', might be plausible consent.

The above very well would be a feature at least in fantasy (fiction, not
genera) settings if not real ones as well.

------
kinos
Well. I'm getting ideas for Defcon fun.

